# ملف اكسل لحسب الأحمال بطريقة سهلة وسريعة جدا



## mohammed_hatem (20 يناير 2007)

ملف اكسل لحسب الأحمال بطريقة سهلة وسريعة جدا
TideLoad4Z05.zip​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (20 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahakhader (20 يناير 2007)

*تحياتي يا غالي*

شكرا جزيلا لك وكل يوم وأنت بخير :33: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14:


----------



## م.عبير (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 

جهد مشكور 

عبير


----------



## أحمدالبرهمتوشى (26 يناير 2007)

وفى دلك فليتنافس المتنافسون


----------



## ahakhader (26 يناير 2007)

good night


----------



## saadgor (18 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي محمد اخضير (18 فبراير 2007)

اطال الله عمرك الشريف


----------



## osama mas (18 فبراير 2007)

Thanks for u


----------



## iraqi-mech-eng (19 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## HTS (19 فبراير 2007)

مشكور ما قصرت أخي


----------



## HTS (19 فبراير 2007)

بالفعل مجهود طيب


----------



## aborfaat (19 فبراير 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mhsokasha (20 فبراير 2007)

أشكرك يا اخي شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mhsokasha (20 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (20 فبراير 2007)

thank you 
barak allah feek


----------



## مهندس رائد الحربي (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرا" للك ياعزيزي واتمنى للك الموفقية


----------



## nass871 (25 فبراير 2007)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mmervat (2 مارس 2007)

اخى الفاضل اشكرك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohsenmill (8 مارس 2007)

أشكرك يا اخي شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م علاء روؤف (2 فبراير 2009)

Thank to you ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Good job


----------



## moonshine (2 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وللامام


----------



## السياب احمد (2 فبراير 2009)

عاشت ايدك والله يبارك فيك


----------



## majdi harouni (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يابطل..................................


----------



## جمال عبد الناصر gm (2 فبراير 2009)

ملف اكسيل لحساب الاحمال


----------



## ابو خليل طه (3 فبراير 2009)

برنامج جميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (3 فبراير 2009)

*اطال الله عمرك الشريف*​


----------



## ساين توك (3 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hado (6 فبراير 2009)

thxxxxx 4 u


----------



## جاد الكريم (6 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## gongon (6 فبراير 2009)

انا عيز رسم انفراد للمحرك غسله اوتمتك


----------



## gongon (6 فبراير 2009)

اانا.محمد توفيق لف محركه رسمه المحرك الغسله مش عرف هيه فين ارجو المسعده
[email protected]


----------



## رشيد سامر (8 فبراير 2009)

جزاك اللة خير على البرنامج يا اخي الكريم


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخى كنت فى اشد الحاجة لهذا الملف لان مشروع تخرجى تكييف مركزى


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مسلم يوسف (9 فبراير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أبوتقي (10 فبراير 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز


----------



## صاحب الدليمي (11 فبراير 2009)

عاشت ايدك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.diyar (3 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (3 مارس 2009)

تسلم الايادي................


----------



## نور محمد علي (20 يونيو 2009)

لك الله يسلم هالأيدين يامعلم


----------



## الزعيم معاوية (20 يونيو 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي فتحي شوفى (2 يوليو 2009)

انا مسرور جدا بالمشاركة والله الموفق


----------



## مهنديان (20 يوليو 2009)

والله يا اخي لم اجد بدا الا ان اشكرك على هذا الجهدالرائع وفقك الله واجرك والله لم اجد اروع منه
اخوك مهند الخزرجي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 يوليو 2009)

مشكور و عمل مميز و نرجو المزيد


----------



## هديل كريم (21 يوليو 2009)

mohammed_hatem قال:


> ملف اكسل لحسب الأحمال بطريقة سهلة وسريعة جدا


 

شكرا على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## dohengineer (21 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (21 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع هام ويجب التطرق إليه بجدية بارك الله فيك :60:


----------



## Don Hashem (21 يوليو 2009)

يعطيك العافية اخوي محمد .... بالفعل كنت محتاج لهذا الملف ... شاكر ومقدر لمجهوداتك


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً مهندسنا العظسم وبارك الله فيك 
:63:


----------



## alaa_84 (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على الملف الجميل


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً مهندسنا العظيم 
بالنجاح والتوفيق
:63:


----------



## amr fathy (23 يوليو 2009)

وجزاك الله خير......


----------



## objector (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء واسكنك الجنة مع الصديقين والشهداء


----------



## malk1979 (5 أغسطس 2009)

many thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## بن عقيل (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس على المجهود......

وارجوا ان يكون في كيزان حسناتك


----------



## م طاهر حجاج (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود مشكور :75:

:7::7:


----------



## م. يامن خضور (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## إبن جبير (27 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكركم جميعاً إخواني الكرام ، بارك الله فيكم


----------



## إبن جبير (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم ، بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*وجزاك الله خير......*​


----------



## سمير شربك (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الملف الجميل التقريبي 
ويمكن الأعتماد عليه بالمقارنة مع الحسابات الدقيقة للأحمال


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع*


----------



## issam.alhiti (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بورك فيك من عمل جبار 

عصام الهيتي


----------



## saloo6565 (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mimi2010 (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## elpond (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووور اخي ونرجو المزيد منكم
ان شاء الله


----------



## اسامه كول (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (6 يوليو 2010)

[hvd hgjpldg = جاري التحميل

بارك الله فيك وننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## bryar (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا مع التقدير


----------



## mefteh86 (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## تامر النجار (23 مارس 2011)

_بارك الله فيك_


----------



## nabe (26 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عامر جميل الحربي (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## thaeribrahem (4 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا على المجهود ووفقكم الله للخير*


----------



## اسامه13 (6 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً على البرنامج وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووور
جـــــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا*


----------



## حمرى امام (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور علي البرنامج الرائع


----------



## خليل النابلسي (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## thaeribrahem (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## kazemelham (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا لكم واشكر جهودكم


----------



## kazemelham (25 سبتمبر 2011)

اين ملف الاكسل ياسادة


----------



## kazemelham (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ملف اكسل لحسب الأحمال بطريقة سهلة وسريعة جدا اين ملف الاكسل ياسادة


----------



## عصام الحربي (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس بديع (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك وبارك الله سعيك


----------



## deago (14 ديسمبر 2011)

شاكريين مهللين


----------



## ahmed_20 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## alianhassan (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير :14:


----------



## البتنونى (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Alaa M.Abdullah (22 فبراير 2012)

أشكرك جداً


----------



## adiloman (22 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## دعاب 2010 (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## مهندس عموره (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا .جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

مشكورين و جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## حيدراكرم (9 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك ومن عليك بالصحه والعافيه


----------



## elmohr (12 أغسطس 2012)

مش عارف اشتغل علية برجاء الشرح والا ميكنش ليه قيمه


----------



## zamhareer (12 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله لك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (21 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ramyacademy (24 أغسطس 2012)

thanx broother


----------



## عبدالرحمن غنيم (24 أغسطس 2012)

جزاااااااااااااااااااك الله خير


----------



## محمد العطفي (25 أغسطس 2012)

ملف ممتاز جدا ورائع وبجد هيفيد ناس كتير ...جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس999999 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جهد مشكورر ولك فائق الشكر


----------



## firasqurany (14 مارس 2013)

رااااااااااااااائع


----------



## محمد العطفي (17 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فؤاد السبئي (2 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر اخي


----------



## AHMEDSWADI (2 أبريل 2013)

اللهم ربي يزيد في ايمانك ومواضيعك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (2 أبريل 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## زهير محمد عمر (8 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يصلح حالك


----------



## fatma ibrahim (8 مايو 2013)

شكرا على المساعدة


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (29 أكتوبر 2013)

سلمت يمينك اخي


----------



## ENG.MOHAMED SWELM (29 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع ... وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (30 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله لك ولجميع من يساهم في نشر العلم 
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## عصمان محمد عصمان (14 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عمروصلاح (14 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## boughandora (17 يناير 2014)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م.مامون (20 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (20 فبراير 2016)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ملك بسيوني (21 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## blue rose (9 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_alex (16 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م أبو الوليد (23 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا. لكن أعتقد أنه من الأفضل استخدام الـ hap فمن يتقنه يمكنه الحساب بسرعه أيضا عليه و بالنهايه هو مرجع عالمي يمكنك تقديم حساباتك عليه للموافقه من الاستشاري و المالك


----------



## العصفور الطائر (18 فبراير 2021)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس سليم اليمن (25 مارس 2021)

شكرا


----------

